# FS many full setups with stands and lighting fixtures!!!



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

the time has come to sell off a heap of setups. my loss is your gain as i need these gone ASAP. No reasonable offers will be refused.

first up i have a Hagen Glo HOT5 2 x 39watt (36") fixture, has legs, hanging kit and free used bulbs An absolute steal at *$55*

next a Current USA 2 x 39 watt (36") HOT5 fixture with used tubes included. more basic than the Glo fixture, a bargain at *$40*









I have my 75 gallon Rainbowfish tank.

brimming with rainbows: there are approximately 10 Madagascars, 4 turquoise, 4 dwarf neon, and 14 m. trifasciatta also has 2 ranger plecos, a breeding pair of bushynose plecs, some apisto barlowi, algae eaters and 2 angelfish
5 bags+ of Flourite dark, 1 bag of onyx sand
black lava rock and iron wood for hardscape
heaps of plants including crypts, swords, anubias, and other ferns
uses an Aquanova 4 x 54watt HOT5 fixture which comes with spare tubes
and Aqua clear 70, fluval U3 and an aqua nova 1200 liter per hour internal filter
heater is an Eheim/jager 200watt
comes with a black stand, loads of storage in it
I should also note that the tank is a *Hagen*
I'm looking for $400 for the lot, a bargain as i spent that much on the fish and plants alone! I am open to offers, but I cannot deliver as i drive a Honda!


















Not the prettiest 20 gallon tank, but it holds water just fine FREE









MISC
Aquanova 1800 liter per hour internal filter $10

Any questions feel free to pm me!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

apologies for crappy iphone pictures


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Ill take the complete 10g stacker if it still comes with co2 for free......


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

inbox full call or text if available
James 7782881335


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

jaymz said:


> Ill take the complete 10g stacker if it still comes with co2 for free......


your mailbox is full empty it and i can give you directions


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump it too the top


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP TTT
new prices on some items


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump
to the top


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

sunny saturday bump!


----------



## vinnie (Jul 31, 2012)

is the 20g still available?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top again


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT make me some offers


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

do you still have the aquanova 2ft fixture?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

no point in having this open any longer


----------

